# New person



## MAV_406 (Aug 26, 2008)

i have been here for a while but have not used this site in a very long time. when i first started i did not know how to use this site but i know now. im 15 and have loved aviation since i has two. i read alot of post and look up to all your wisdom. hope to talk to you soon, 

Jesse


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey Jesse, welcome back, hope to talk to you further on the forum, take care mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey...welcome back kid!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome back, hang around!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome Jesse to the forum.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 26, 2008)

Since you were two???? You have a great memory!!!!

Welcome back


----------



## ccheese (Aug 26, 2008)

Egad ! Another digger !! Welcome to the forum, Jesse..... 

Charles


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rochie (Aug 26, 2008)

hello from england jesse


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 26, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Since you were two???? You have a great memory!!!!
> 
> Welcome back



No kiddin, Thor! I have trouble remembering last week!!!! (which could explain alot of stupid gaffs I've posted.... )

Welcome aboard, Jesse, stick around and soak it up! Well....soak up most of it. Ignore most of what Lucky says.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 27, 2008)

I was going to say I thought I'd seen that user ID before.

Anyway welcome.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome back.


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome back m8 8)


----------



## <simon> (Aug 30, 2008)

Welcome Jesse!
I share a very similar story except i'm 16!

What do want to do when your older?


----------

